
Women's Terrible Pockets - myroon5
https://www.outsideonline.com/2400562/how-womens-clothes-pockets-changed-over-time
======
hilbert42
It's not only women's pockets, in recent years the average pair of male pants
has had the depth of its pockets decrease to the point where the pockets are
becoming useless.

I've lost mobile phones after I've sat down and they've slid out, especially
in theaters etc. where the seats tilt backwards. When sitting in cars I
regularly have my keys and coins end up on the vehicle's floor after they've
slid out. It's gotten to the point where I'm a bit paranoid about checking the
seat and floor after I get out of the vehicle.

Surely, I'm not the only male who experiences this problem.

At every opportunity I whinge about it and no one (male or female) seems the
slightest concerned other than me. I cannot understand why males everywhere
aren't up in arms over it—after all, losing things like an expensive mobile
from one's pocket is no small deal for the average male apparel wearer—just
because some damn greedy manufacturer wants to save a few inches of cloth.

I've some old army BDs (dungarees) designed decades ago which have side
pockets that are 33 cm (13") deep and they're wonderful—nothing ever
accidentally escapes them. They are even tailored with a curved contour at the
bottom so that when one sits down the stuff in one's pockets sinks down along
the side of one's thighs rather than tending to pop out of the pocket. Once,
not that long ago most pants had pockets this deep. (I'd buy more of these ex-
disposals BD pants but I cannot get this type anywhere these days.)

Same goes for the flimsy, stupidly-small pockets on shirts not to mention the
overly tiny buttons that are used to button up shirts, then there's the overly
short zippers on the fly of male pants—which nowadays open to a length of at
least two inches shorter than they did some decades ago.

Why on earth aren't more males complaining about their stupidly-impractical
clothes?

